# Recomendation for XC knee pads



## desert guy (May 12, 2012)

Looking for some knee pads for XC. Was looking at Fox Racing knee pads, but when reading reviews, some were saying they were not comfortable for extended periods of time, and that they are more of a downhill knee pad.


----------



## GhostRing (Feb 29, 2012)

http://forums.mtbr.com/apparel-protection/xc-shin-knee-guards-793170.html

http://forums.mtbr.com/apparel-protection/knee-pads-xc-791843.html


----------



## desert guy (May 12, 2012)

Thanks. I had read the first thread that you posted before, but the second had some new suggestions.


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

I banged up my knees pretty good a couple of weeks ago and since then I have gotten some Fox Launch Shorty knee guards and they work pretty good...I wrecked in them yesterday and they did slide down a bit..but they saved my knee..and thats what mattered...I do have some Rock Gardn knee guards that I have never used..I think one day I will break them out and give them a go..but they seem like they would be a little bit on the hot side...the Fox had no backing (cept the straps).


----------



## Entrenador (Oct 8, 2004)

I don't ride with pads, but my friends that do love these for their lightweight, flexibility and comfort:
Knee Pad - G-Form LLC


----------



## desert guy (May 12, 2012)

Thanks guys for the suggestions. I think I'm going to give the Fox Shorty knee pads a try. Hopefully they will work out for me.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

661 kyle straight ... nice and comfy dont move at all. I do 25 milers in them. I like the padding on the side of the knee. For when you tip over and the bike frame smashes your knee into rocks.


----------



## GhostRing (Feb 29, 2012)

Fuglio said:


> 661 kyle straight ...


This is what I'm trying out (sorry if my first response seemed a little cold)

KS if for no other reason they were on clearance, but I'm fairly happy with them.
They do stay put, but I do have a little rubbing behind my left knee.
I think I can work that out pretty easily though. Great confidence booster!


----------



## desert guy (May 12, 2012)

Fuglio said:


> 661 kyle straight ... nice and comfy dont move at all. I do 25 milers in them. I like the padding on the side of the knee. For when you tip over and the bike frame smashes your knee into rocks.


Thanks. I'm looking into these now.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

Entrenador said:


> I don't ride with pads, but my friends that do love these for their lightweight, flexibility and comfort:
> Knee Pad - G-Form LLC


This^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Have Kyle Straits.
Nice pads, mine are getting a bit beat up after a couple of years.
They are comfy when fully broken in.
They can rub behind the knee until broken in.
(if they rub, get a band-aid or something on there - you do not want an open sore on the back of your knee - takes forever to heal.)
They stay in place quite well. They can sag a bit from the top and bunch slightly. 
However with age, mine now slip down a bit - especially because I sweat profusely. Silicone grippers would be an great tweak.
Worst injury was a silver dollar sized skid on the knee where they slipped, no impact injury.

G-Form - I have these as well.
Very comfy - like not there after 5 minutes comfy.
No break-in required.
They can bunch behind the knee but this causes no discomfort or abrasion.
Can wear for hours, They are cool, breath well to wear, but also conversly still keep your joints warm.
I have not field tested them to the degree I have of the Kyle Straits...
...but from my limited testing ( 2 offs so far ) the foam does stiffen nicely on impact, and they stay in place.
Supprising lack of abrasion on the foam.
Long-term ??


Which One?

Not as much protection as the Kyle Strait.
If you are looking for a light pad for casual XC/Trail-riding then the G-Form is perfect. However if you like air-time, rock and generally faster rougher, more technical riding the Kyle Strait would be the choice.

Where I have used my KS with the addition of Evo shin-guards for Lift-assist DH riding, I would not wear the G-Forms for the same.

Good luck

michael


----------



## splatworldwide (Aug 19, 2005)

I've got a set of the 2012 SixSixOne Evo knee pads. They're much improved over the previous version, which I also own. I wear them for XC riding, and they're pretty comfortable on extended rides with long climbs. I think they'd be OK for aggressive trail riding and minor jumping, but I'd want something with a hard shell for full on DH action. 

A friend of mine rides with the G-Form, but I like the 661 Evo for the thicker protection on the sides of the knee, as well as the tougher surface material.


----------



## irv_usc (Mar 16, 2011)

Just an FYI, if you have trouble finding the Kyle Strait kneepads, I believe the 2012's are called "Rage" kneepads. KS is no longer sponsored by 661.


----------



## desert guy (May 12, 2012)

mykel said:


> However if you like air-time, rock and generally faster rougher, more technical riding the Kyle Strait would be the choice.


This is why Im looking at the 661's. XC trails mixed with areas of fast downhill (fast to me), both smooth and rocky, and slow rocky sections. And a very slight amount of "air". Thanks for the input.



splatworldwide said:


> I've got a set of the 2012 SixSixOne Evo knee pads. They're much improved over the previous version, which I also own. I wear them for XC riding, and they're pretty comfortable on extended rides with long climbs. I think they'd be OK for aggressive trail riding and minor jumping, but I'd want something with a hard shell for full on DH action.


Sounds like they are exactly what Im looking for.



irv_usc said:


> Just an FYI, if you have trouble finding the Kyle Strait kneepads, I believe the 2012's are called "Rage" kneepads. KS is no longer sponsored by 661.


Thanks! I was having trouble finding them in stock because of this.


----------



## Accident Prone (Apr 12, 2012)

I had the 661 Kyle Straight pads but found the sizing guide a bit out. I purchased the pad which should have fit but found them too big and they constantly slipped and felt too bulky and also very hot. I sold the KS and bought a smaller pair of 661 Evo Knee and find them great!. Much less bulky feeling and not as hot as the KS.


----------



## desert guy (May 12, 2012)

I ended up ordering the 661 Rage knee guards. Hopefully they will work out.


----------



## armourbl (May 5, 2012)

I've been lurking for a while, a few months off and on. First post, but I'm getting ready to pull the trigger on some knee and elbow pads.

What do you guys think of the Race Face 2012 gear?

What is the best place in the Phoenix area to shop for this type of gear that has a good in stock inventory?

ben


----------



## bharris24 (May 31, 2012)

I like my Fox Launch Pro knee/shin guards and elbow guards. IMHO, they don't obstruct my riding, and don't make me feel overheated while riding. They go on and come off easily, and stay in place while riding. I hope this helps. 
-b


----------



## ToniZg (Sep 26, 2011)

armourbl said:


> I've been lurking for a while, a few months off and on. First post, but I'm getting ready to pull the trigger on some knee and elbow pads.
> 
> What do you guys think of the Race Face 2012 gear?
> 
> ...


If you are looking for hard shell check out the 2011 year, rally dh models for legs and elbows, this equipment is now available at really low prices at crc for example, not that is anything wrong with it, completely the opposite, its very good.


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

Fox launch is what Ive used before... Worked well... Not too restricting..


----------



## desert guy (May 12, 2012)

Well, my 661 Rage knee guards came in last week. I like the way they look, and seem to be constructed very well. I have been out on them twice, once on a five mile night ride and today on a 10.5 mile ride. I wore them the entire ride, and I find them very comfortable. So comfortable, I just drive home with them on, lol. They do not even leave marks on my legs, let alone a sore. I think the key is to find the right size, and wear them properly. Thanks for the great recommendation, as I didn't even know these existed.


----------



## skidad (May 23, 2005)

After to much time researching lightweight knee and elbow pads for the GF I just ordered the TLD 5500 elbow and 5400 knee. She has a ride this weekend so I'll let you know how they work out for her. Great reviews with no negatives I could find.

Troy Lee Designs EG 5500 Elbow Guards (Pair)

Troy Lee Designs KG 5400 Knee Pads (Pair)


----------

